# Sponsorings Memberships and Donations to support Talk Classical



## Frederik Magle

If you would like to support Talk Classical financially, helping to cover the cost of running the site (dedicated server, software licenses, etc.) there are now two options available:

The first option is to become a *Sponsoring Member*:

As a Sponsoring Member you get the following benefits:

You will not see any ads on the forums and threads
Storage of up to 250 MB attachments.
Storage of up to 2500 Private Messages.
Access to the Sponsoring Member's forum - a closed/hidden forum only for Sponsoring Members where you will from time to time get early information (pre-announcements) regarding new forum features.
A warm and fuzzy feeling knowing you help keeping this forum running financially 
*Click here to become a Sponsoring member*

I want to emphasize that there are not, nor will there ever be A or B members here on Talk Classical. All members are treated equally. Talk Classical will remain free to use for _all_ users, and the benefits from becoming a Sponsoring Member are all _additional_ (No features will be removed from any users).

Alternatively, you can also make a one-time donation of any amount you decide. At the bottom of this page there is now a PayPal *donation button* (only visible if you are logged in). This way you can donate both smaller and larger amounts than the pre-set costs of Sponsoring Memberships. Any amount is appreciated.

Whether by donation or becoming a Sponsoring member, your support will be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,
Frederik

PS: If you have any questions before making a donation or becoming a Sponsoring Member, please post them in the _this thread_ in the Site Feedback and Technical Support forum, or send me a private message if they are of confidential nature. If you already are a Sponsoring Member, please post any technical questions in the Sponsoring Member's forum, or send a private message to me.


----------



## Frederik Magle

It has come to my attention that if you do not already have a PayPal account, the checkout page you land on at PayPal after clicking "Order Using PayPal" (see the above screen shot) is in Danish. I've talked to PayPal about that and there is nothing I can do at this time 

_If_ you already have an account, simply log in to it and the whole checkout process will be in your own language.

If you do _not_ have an account you will have to fill out this form (or you can go to the PayPal homepage and set up an account first):









First: If you already have a PayPal account, then select: "Jeg har allerede en PayPal konto" _(I already have a PayPal account)_. Pre-selected is "Jeg har brug for at oprette en PayPal konto (hvis det er muligt)" _(I need to make a PayPal account (if possible))_.

Here follows a translation of the various field you need to fill out to make the PayPal account:

(Note: when subscribing, *I don't get your card information, billing address or phone number*. All the information I get from PayPal is your name, email address, and which subscription you have selected. That's all I get, and those informations will remain securely with me and will never be given out.)


Land = Country

Fornavn = First name (as it appears on the credit card)
Efternavn = Last name (as it appears on the credit card)
Korttype = Type of card (select)
Kortnummer = Card number
Udløbsdato = Expiry date
Kontrolcifre = Card security code (on the back, 3 numbers)

Faktureringsadresse = Billing Address
Adresse = Address
Postnummer = Zip code
By = City

Emailadresse = Email Address
Privattelefon = Private Phone number

At the bottom of the page you will see the:









"Annuller og vend tilbage til Frederik Magle" = Cancel and return to Frederik Magle (should of course say "Talk Classical" instead of "Frederik Magle")
Fortsæt = Continue (Click this when you are done filling out the various fields)

I hope this helps. If you have any questions, please post them in this thread or send me a private message if they are of a more confidential nature.


----------

